# Fat or filling out?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ms Oakley has become a little porky lately! Porky as in...I can't EASILY feel her ribs. She has never liked her food before THK / raw so suddenly she will scarf any food she can get, and I'm bad and give her bits of cereal, macaroni & cheese, chicken, etc...bad mommy  I can feel her ribs sorta, but I have to press harder than on Trig or Bryco. She was 3 lb 3 oz until maybe 2 months ago...then she put on a few ounces here, and a few there, she was 3 lb 10 oz last night. 

She is 15 months so I know she should be filling out...but her waist also isn't as defined. I'm not quite sure? Like, she's so tiny its hard to think of her as chunky but I feel like her ribs should be easier to feel and her waist a bit more defined?? Even hubby called her a fat little ball the other day LOL!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I guess my real ? is ... is this "filling out" or is she gettin' "pudgy" lol, and momma needs to cut out the snackies?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you take a side view pic of her standing up? Without seeing what you mean it's hard to say. She will still fill out for a few more months yet, so I would say that she is just growing normally.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I can take pictures tonight -- she's always had a really exaggerated tucked tummy/big chest, but I'll get a side view as well as a shot looking straight down.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, I think it's just normal growth. She will be more "solid" as she ages. I don't see many pics of her, but she never looks pudgy to me. It will be easier to tell more when I can see what you mean. We'll get it all figured out. :lol: Go CP! :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OK here's what makes me think she's chunky (visually)...keeping in mind I can't feel her ribs unless I press hard enough that she isn't comfortable w/ it...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

From that angle she doesn't look chunky to me. A lot of Chi's are built solid through the middle. Not all Chi's have that indention, or tuck, but are still not overweight. I would say that if you are concerned, maybe cut her food back just a little. Not really enough that it will make a lot of difference to her, but a few less calories will probably take off just enough that you feel more comfy about her weight.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not too worried other than they always say you should be able to feel their ribs. She did used to have a definite waist, too. So one day I looked down and was like hmmmm...only because no part of her is "solid" shes very dainty and delicate. Part of it I'm sure is she actually likes her diet now whereas she used to hate her food when it was kibble so she will scarf food.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I'm not too worried other than they always say you should be able to feel their ribs. She did used to have a definite waist, too. So one day I looked down and was like hmmmm...only because no part of her is "solid" shes very dainty and delicate. Part of it I'm sure is she actually likes her diet now whereas she used to hate her food when it was kibble so she will scarf food.


Yeah, their puppy bodies can be very different from their adult bodies. They may be very slender as puppies, but once they hit that filling out stage, it can change their whole look/shape. She looks great to me. But like I mentioned, you can probably tell better if she needs a few less calories. Plus, as you said, she wasn't really eating before, so that probably had a lot to do with her having such a defined waist. It's great that you have found something that she enjoys and thrives from. I would just keep an eye on her weight, and go from there.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I think she looks totally fine.  It's probably just as you said, she enjoys her food now so she isn't super skinny like before when she wasn't eating as much. I went through this with Pip because when I first got him he was so skinny, so now I always ponder if he's getting chunky, but I think he's really just at a normal weight.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Yeah, their puppy bodies can be very different from their adult bodies. They may be very slender as puppies, but once they hit that filling out stage, it can change their whole look/shape.


That's a very good point too!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

That sounds about how Lo grew. She was never a big eater (although she ate regularly) and around her 1 1/2year mark she "filled out". While she is about 5.5lbs, her body shape looks similar to Oakley's. 
Just like TLI said, you know her extremely well and can gauge what she needs, and I think you've been doing a fabulous job doing just that!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I did that with Chance as well. He didn't take on his "adult" shape until he hit 19 months old. He was just so scrawny before. Having the girls be so thin always made me feel like he was getting chubby. But my Vet always assures me that he is at a healthy weight that is right for his frame. When he was so thin he looked top heavy. :lol: I think Oakley is just coming into herself, so to speak. Filling out normally. She is just now the right age for bulking up.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay...I won't worry too much. I guess I just try to pay extra close attention -- her legs are like pencils they are so tiny (thinner than a finger), so I don't want any extra weight on her joints.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm going to rock the boat here a little.  I think she looks a little heavy. NOT a lot, mind you, but she looks like she does have a definite padding over her ribs. A little is OK, to have to PUSH to feel her ribs is too heavy in my book. You should be able to run your hands over, like petting her, and feel spine and ribs under a thin layer. NOT emaciated with bones everywhere. But not fully padded where ribs aren't evident at all with light petting.

Our little guys can put on weight and you not even notice! So it's good that you are noticing. I think your concern is right on. I think she needs to lose a little. Not a lot, but I would cut her back just a little so that you get a little bit of that padding off. If she's looking out of proportion with a heavy body and little stick legs - that means to me she could stand getting a few ounces off. 

Just my opinion. Weight is a touchy subject so I hope I didnt' offend anyone! But I'd much rather see a toy dog a little bit light than heavy. It's so much better on their joints.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I dunno, to me she looks a little chunky. I'd think her waist should be a little bit more defined than that...just a little. And I've always been told & read you should be able to easily feel their ribs. When Milo was 11lbs & 2lbs over weight I could still feel his ribs...if I tried.  I weighed him this morning & he's only 8lbs (our scales have been out of commision so I've not been weighing regularly like I usually do. I've started to up his food though because I thought he'd started looking a little too skinny to me. Gosh that boy is hard to keep at the right weight. LOL

Anyway, just cutting down on the starchy "treats" should do the trick. I'm so glad she's filling out a bit though as I know she's always been fine boned & tiny.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kristi - can you get a shot from the side? That will help us see better if she needs to lose or not. An overhead shot is good but can be deceiving.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

To me it looks like he may be a little chunky. His waist should go in a little I would just cut back on table scraps . If you do that he will be fine it's not like he is overweight it is better to get it under control now when it is barely even noticeable. When I switched one of my dogs to raw she loved it so much she ended up putting on weight so I just adjusted her portions and she is losing it.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

I would like to see a bit of a waist if it were my dog.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I'm going to rock the boat here a little.  I think she looks a little heavy. NOT a lot, mind you, but she looks like she does have a definite padding over her ribs. A little is OK, to have to PUSH to feel her ribs is too heavy in my book. You should be able to run your hands over, like petting her, and feel spine and ribs under a thin layer. NOT emaciated with bones everywhere. But not fully padded where ribs aren't evident at all with light petting.
> 
> Our little guys can put on weight and you not even notice! So it's good that you are noticing. I think your concern is right on. I think she needs to lose a little. Not a lot, but I would cut her back just a little so that you get a little bit of that padding off. If she's looking out of proportion with a heavy body and little stick legs - that means to me she could stand getting a few ounces off.
> 
> Just my opinion. Weight is a touchy subject so I hope I didnt' offend anyone! But I'd much rather see a toy dog a little bit light than heavy. It's so much better on their joints.


Lol you didn't offend me at least -- that's why I ask. I feel funny asking a question...after all she doesn't even weigh 4 pounds! But when I look at her lately, I'm kinda like wow minnie porkmeister! Okay maybe not that bad, but I was a little concerned when I noticed I couldn't feel her ribs. She is built like a tiny greyhound, so I feel like she should have somewhat of a waist, but I also know this is a time where she may be filling out, too, but I can't see her shape changing THAT drastically? I don't know. I think its a combination of filling out but also porking up a bit. She seems to love her new diet where getting her to eat has always been a struggle. 

I really don't want any extra weight on her knees--that's my biggest concern. She went from 3 lb 3 oz to gaining almost 1/2 a lb since starting her new diet of a mixture of raw and THK but maybe she's just getting a lil too much food.



MChis said:


> I dunno, to me she looks a little chunky. I'd think her waist should be a little bit more defined than that...just a little. And I've always been told & read you should be able to easily feel their ribs. When Milo was 11lbs & 2lbs over weight I could still feel his ribs...if I tried.  I weighed him this morning & he's only 8lbs (our scales have been out of commision so I've not been weighing regularly like I usually do. I've started to up his food though because I thought he'd started looking a little too skinny to me. Gosh that boy is hard to keep at the right weight. LOL
> 
> Anyway, just cutting down on the starchy "treats" should do the trick. I'm so glad she's filling out a bit though as I know she's always been fine boned & tiny.


I guess she always got lots of little bits of food before because she was SO thin (I know haha...probably another reason she avoided her kibble at all costs!), but I bet just cutting those out would help. Her body hasn't changed much at all since she was 6 months old, her chest has gotten broader a bit, but she really has always been very "delicate". 

Milo sounds like Laurel -- he's either putting weight on or taking it off LOL.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Kristi - can you get a shot from the side? That will help us see better if she needs to lose or not. An overhead shot is good but can be deceiving.


Okay here's a side shot. She always has had a tiny waist -- so it still looks "small", my main concern is the top view and no palpable ribs (cell phone pic as she's at work w/ me today and I don't have the other camera  )










She looks good to me from the side. I think my real mental block is -- why suddenly no waist from the top, and why can't I feel her ribs?

(And she doesn't toe in like that lol...she's being awkward and not wanting her picture taken )


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's really hard to tell from that angle. Looks like her lil booty is tucked in a bit which can make her look a lil "full" through there. Just judging from that pic I would say no more than 2 to 3 ounces of loss. You do want your dog to be in a healthy weight zone, but being too thin can be as un-healthy as being overweight. There is a fine line. I would run it by your Vet the next time you are in. That way he or she can give you an idea. My Vet, an orthopedic specialist says that as long as they are within 10% of their ideal body weight, don't mess with it. But each Vet will have their own thoughts. They should have a thin layer of fat over their ribs. If you put your hands over her ribcage, and you can feel ribs without having to push much, she’s good to go. If you can see her ribs, she needs more calories. You had mentioned that when she was thinner she wasn’t eating. That is certainly not healthy either. I’m sure you’ll find a happy medium. Seeing her from a short distance (about 2 feet from your lens), whole body will give a much better picture of how she's built and whether she's getting a lil chunky.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She does not look chunky at all from that view.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My first post on this page was referring to the first pic from last night.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> She does not look chunky at all from that view.


I agree w/ you there for sure. Maybe she just isn't going to have ribs easy to feel because they are so tiny? Bryco looks "rounder" than she does by quite a bit in all aspects, and I could count his ribs if I wanted to. She used to be more like whippet or grayhound, if that makes sense, like TEENY TINY little waist. So maybe she's just put on needed weight, but maybe I should still be able to feel her ribs...ahhhhhh see this is why I am confused.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Okay here's a side shot. She always has had a tiny waist -- so it still looks "small", my main concern is the top view and no palpable ribs (cell phone pic as she's at work w/ me today and I don't have the other camera  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She doesn't look overweight to me at all from that angle. At all. She looks just fine. I would keep her right at that weight point if you are comfortable with her there. She's not a puppy anymore, so weight may shift a bit. Brody filled out a lot in the chest once he was over a year. I think she looks fine!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I agree w/ you there for sure. Maybe she just isn't going to have ribs easy to feel because they are so tiny? Bryco looks "rounder" than she does by quite a bit in all aspects, and I could count his ribs if I wanted to. She used to be more like whippet or grayhound, if that makes sense, like TEENY TINY little waist. So maybe she's just put on needed weight, but maybe I should still be able to feel her ribs...ahhhhhh see this is why I am confused.


Her shape looks absolutely perfect in that side view pic. Everything looks well in proportion as it should. I personally would not diet her, but that's just my opinion.  They all have different shapes. But I truly can not see that she needs any weight loss. I think you are just used to seeing her "puppy body." And of course, that's only my opinion. Certain ways they stand can make them look fuller through the middle. She looks like she tries to tuck her booty under, and I think that's why it looks at certain angles that she doesn't have a defined waist.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay...I shouldn't be too worried about the rib thing? That really is what made me start to wonder, and the top angle she's a little broader than she used to be (which is perfectly fine lol,...she looked soooo whippety before)?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ahh now I feel bad for worrying. Poor little monkey and momma thought she might be fat ... I guess I really worry because of how overweight Laurel was and Miles said he never even noticed it happening!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Keeping on top of everything just means that you are a good Chi Mom and that you care.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

The side view makes it even more clear, imo she is totally fine weight wise. And the cutest little thing ever to boot!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I am gonna hafta find some other side view pics of her before for you guys so you don't think I'm nuts LOL. Her waist used to be so-o-ooo tiny, so naturally I started to be a little concerned when from the top it was gone and from the side it was much bigger! I'm glad she's healthy though, for sure


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I am gonna hafta find some other side view pics of her before for you guys so you don't think I'm nuts LOL. Her waist used to be so-o-ooo tiny, so naturally I started to be a little concerned when from the top it was gone and from the side it was much bigger! I'm glad she's healthy though, for sure


We don't think you are nuts, at all. Just a concerned Mom, as it should be. I know the pics that you are referring too. There were some pics of her at around 6 to 8 months of age and you could tell that her mid-section was very defined. In my opinion, under weight. It wasn't your fault, you just hadn't found a food she liked. Plus she was a young puppy. That is why I think so many get confused. They hear that a Chi is grown at 6, 7 and 8 months, but they aren't. They really don't start filling out until after their first Birthday. Before that they can look all sorts of ways. It's just natural growth, what some call puppy uglies. Some months they look in proportion, then wham, they get all gangly looking again. It's just because they are growing in height and length and things haven't shifted just right yet. After the 13 month mark they start filling everything in, provided they are being fed a nutritional diet. If they are eating properly, they will not look gangly. The deer heads will look thin and tall, but even still if being fed right will look proportionate, does that make sense? I don't really think Oakley looks so much Deer shaped anymore. She has really come into herself within the last few months. Her legs now look like they match her body size. Which is an awesome thing, not a bad thing. She is just growing up Mom. You will see many changes yet to come even in Bryco and Trigger. You are doing a great job, and your babies look awesome. You have done a splendid job with Laurel. So try not to worry. I think the very best recommendation you can get is through your Vet. We all try to help as much as we can here, but always run your concerns by your Vet. He or she will know best.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I think she looks great!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah kristi she is fine she was prob always meant to be that shape daisy is well covered my vet always says she's well covered I can feel her ribs but they have a good layer on them I asked if she was over weight he said no so maybe Oakley is meant to be a but more covered than she was


----------

